# ReMACS back office app + Radiant POS system



## piccolo_21 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello All:

I would first like to start by saying Happy Holidays to all! I am looking for information on configuring a (ReMACS back office system with two Radiant System P1220 terminals) http://www.radiantsystems.com/hardware/point-of-sale-p1220.htm 


The person I am trying to assit just opened a new shop and inherited the equipment and PC from the previous owner. I tried the few steps below to get the system up and running however I was unsuccessful in getting the POS to communicate with the back office ReMACS system.

* Verify that every node is getting an IP address (DHCP) 
* Verify that I can ping the backoffice PC and both POS system
* No FW is turned on 
* No Static Address

At this point I am lost since this installation was done and configured for another store and network, the got a new network now and the POS embedded windows system was already build, as well as the ReMACS software was already install on the back office PC.

I am getting an error message on both POS system that states "Server Offline", so I am stuck as to where I should look next.

Would you be able to point me in the direction of some documents that can show me how to install or configure the ReMACS system this way I can try to troubleshoot the issue. 

Thanks in advance.:4-dontkno


----------

